
Ask HN: Any breakthrough in NLP in 2018? - yongjik
As an interested (but amateur) outsider, I think I&#x27;ve seen many exciting developments in NLP in the mid 2010&#x27;s, such as Word2vec (2013), GRU (2014), SyntaxNet (2016), and its second version, DRAGNN (2017).  It almost looked like new ideas were introduced every quarter.<p>However, I don&#x27;t remember seeing anything similarly &quot;breakthrough&quot; in the past year.  It looks like NLP has moved to the &quot;boring but mature&quot; stage (for now), with bigger datasets and incremental improvements over already known methods.<p>So, what do you guys think?  What would be the most surprising&#x2F;innovative new ideas on NLP that showed up in 2018 (or late 2017)?
======
disdi
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ACfbclm3Kjb61StMLjfZHEG4zcL...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ACfbclm3Kjb61StMLjfZHEG4zcLjpZtx/view?usp=sharing)

------
lucidrains
the BERT language model [https://ai.googleblog.com/2018/11/open-sourcing-bert-
state-o...](https://ai.googleblog.com/2018/11/open-sourcing-bert-state-of-art-
pre.html)

